

Ask HN: Is there an open source variant of CodeSchool/Udacity type systems? - forkrulassail

Is there a collection of open source packages, or one, that functions similar to the CodeSchool/Udacity type of call/response/test typically for use in-browser training in tertiary environments?
======
cotsog
Maybe Google's Course Builder

<https://code.google.com/p/course-builder/>

~~~
forkrulassail
Thanks I'll have a look.

------
brudgers
This is probably a better question for StackOverflow.

------
forkrulassail
Also, what do you think is better, running server side code tests or just
client side regex validations?

~~~
rubymaverick
We (Code School) actually run all of our tests server side, even for courses
like Mobile Web and Backbone.js. We do this because we don't want to deal with
the headache of dealing with cross-browser issues. For Javascript or HTML/CSS
related courses we use either Node.js with jsdom or Node.js with phantomjs (we
started with jsdom but now use phantomjs for these courses). It makes
everything more reliable, and we can always assure the consistency of testing
the submitted code.

~~~
forkrulassail
That's what I expected. Mind if we start a discussion via email?

------
forkrulassail
Suggestions for gamification systems you've used will also be helpful

